# Profibus contra Interbus



## casius (14 September 2003)

In meiner Laufbahn als Programmierer habe ich es schon oft erlebt, dass die Diskussion welches Bussystem den nun besser sei sehr verbissen geführt wurde. Offenbar ist dies eine elementare Glaubensfrage, eine interessante Diskussion dürfte also sichergestellt sein.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Profibus und werde deshalb mal den Part des Pro-Profibus Teilnehmers übernehmen. Ich sehe die Sache allerdings nicht so verbissen wie die meisten meiner Kollegen, bin also durchaus für sachliche Argumente offen.

Zugegebener maßen ist Siemens am schlechten Ruf des Profibus selbst schuld. Es gibt einfach kaum brauchbare Information wie man den nun vorgehen soll und was zu beachten ist. Siemenstypisch wird hier der Tanz um das heilige Kalb aufgeführt und Handbücher herausgegeben in den so umständlich wie möglich Sachen erklärt werden die niemand wissen will und die Sachen die interessant währen werden nur kurz oder gar nicht erwähnt.

Eine Ausnahme gibt es zum Glück, man kann ein Buch kaufen, „Dezentralisieren mit Profibus“, ISBN3-89578-189-4, das ist sehr umfangreich und auch der erfahrene Profibusanwender kann noch etwas neues lernen, bzw. erfahren was er schon immer wissen wollte.

Übrigens, da ich das eben erwähnte Buch gerade lese bin ich auf die Idee mit diesem Forum gekommen.


----------



## casius (14 September 2003)

*Alte Mähren*

:shock: 
Zunächst möchte ich mal mit ein paar alten Mähren aus dem Interbuslager aufräumen, die einfach nicht stimmen. 


1. Profibus ist komplizierter als Interbus
--------------------------------------------------
Warum frage ich mich da? Als Anwender Interessieren mich die Busprotokolle doch nicht. Wie da letztendlich die Bit’s durch die Gegend geschoben werden ist sekundär.
Am Bus-Kabel kann es auch nicht liegen, Profibus hat zwei Leitungen und den Schirm, Interbus hat glaube ich 4 bis 6 Leitungen, an der Leitung kann es auch nicht liegen.

2. Interbus lässt sich schneller installieren
---------------------------------------------------
Stimmt eigentlich auch nicht, zumindest wenn man die Schnellanschlusstechnik (Quickstrip) benutzt. Mit dem Werkzeug und den entsprechenden Steckern bin ich allemal schneller und habe meinen Teilnehmer bereits angeschlossen bevor der Interbusinstallateur überhaupt sein Kabel abgesetzt hat.

Leider sind sowohl Werkzeug als auch Stecker bei Siemens ziemlich happig im Preis. Weiß jemand zufällig wo es Werkzeug und/oder Stecker für Schnellanschlusstechnik preiswerter gibt?

Profibus ist zu langsam
------------------------------
Stimmt auch nicht, wenn man den Bus mit 1,5MBit betreibt, dass ist eigentlich Standart, kann man auch zeitkritische Anwendungen realisieren. Wenn es noch zeitkritischer wird kann man immer noch einen intelligenten Slave vor ort einbauen, der die Sache unabhängig vom Bus handelt. Geht das eigentlich auch bei Interbus?

Profibus ist Störanfällig
-------------------------------
Wegen der hohen Übertragungsrate soll der Profibus besonders Störanfällig sein, stimmt aber definitiv nicht, vorausgesetzt man hat den Bus sauber verlegt, aber das ist ja auch beim Interbus Voraussetzung für einen Störungsfreien betrieb. Ich habe den Bus schon in sehr Störanfälligen bereichen eingesetzt, da sind wirklich starke Störgrößen (hohe Ströme, Oberwellen, Stromimpulse etc.), und der Bus läuft trotzdem. In schwierigen Situationen kann man immer noch Lichtwellenleiter einsetzten, da treten bestimmt keine Probleme mehr auf. Wenn Störungen auftreten liegt das meiner Erfahrung nach immer an der schlampigen Installation bzw. ungünstigen Konstruktion, diese Probleme lassen sich relativ einfach beheben.

Interbus lässt sich leicht analysieren
---------------------------------------------
Die Standart Predigt der Interbusteilnehmer, dabei ist das Erstunken und Erlogen. Da schreibt sich Phoenix groß auf die Fahnen das man genau angezeigt bekommt welcher Teilnehmer ausgefallen ist und warum. Stimmt auch, nehmen wir mal an das wir ein Netz mit 15 Teilnehmern habe und Teilnehmer Nr. 7 ausgefallen ist. Aufgrund der Funktionsweise ist das der siebte Teilnehmer nach der Anschaltung, die Teilnehmer werden bei Interbus einfach durchnumeriert. Aber was nützt mir das? Nichts!!!!!. Denn wenn ich vor der Anlage stehe sind 6 Teilnehmer „grün“, daher in Funktion, und der Rest ist „rot“, daher ohne Funktion. Ja welcher ist es denn nun? Die Adresse ist von außen nicht zu erkennen und da sich der Interbus so bequem rückwärts einlesen lässt ist er traditionell gar nicht kommentiert, bzw. dokumentiert. Eine Busübersicht die auch wirklicht stimmt habe ich bis heute noch nicht gesehen. Da bleibt dann nur noch Kabelkanal aufreißen und Kabel verfolgen. Wen das der große Vorteil von Interbus sein soll bin ich aber echt enttäuscht.

Interbus ist robuster
---------------------------
Stimmt auch nicht, das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Oder kann mir jemand einen Interbusteilnehmer zeigen der auch wirklich was aushält. Bei Interbus habe ich noch keinen Teilnehmer mit erweiterten Umweltbedingungen gefunden. Da ist überall bei unter 0°C bzw. über 45°C Schluss, mit dem Profibus komme ich mit den entsprechenden Slaves immerhin bis -20°C bzw. +65°C.


----------



## casius (14 September 2003)

*Ein paar Vorteile des Profibusses*

   
Der Profibus hat einige Vorteile gegenüber dem Interbus die ihn meiner Meinung nach einfach unschlagbar machen.

1. Es ist universeller, es lässt sich einfach alles Anschließen und auch vernünftig Programmieren und Parametrieren. Wen ich z.B. sehe wie umständlich eine Interbus-Klartextanzeige angesteuert werden muss frage ich mich ernsthaft ob alle Interbusnutzer heimliche Masochisten sind. 
(Lieber Moderator das hier bitte nicht so ernst nehmen)
Wenn man da variablen vom OP zur SPS oder umgekehrt bringen möchte programmiert man sich einen Wolf. Was sind da doch die Siemens OP’s Programmiererfreundlich. Zugegebener maßen liegt das hautsächlich daran das man die Siemens OP’s in Step7 integrieren kann.

2. Parametrierung über den Bus ist beim Interbus nicht möglich. Was ich damit meine möchte ich hier noch mal genauer darstellen. Ich nehme mal an das ich einen Frequenzumrichter (FU) am Profibus betreibe. Ich stelle dann einfach die Busadresse ein und alle weiteren Einstellungen kann ich dann bequem mit der Prametrierungssoftware über den Bus. Damit das auch ganz deutlich wird, dass hat dann nichts mit der SPS-Programmierung zu tun oder mit der Sollwertübergabe oder so. Der FU lässt sich von jeder beliebigen Busstelle aus parametrieren (Motortyp, Motorleistung, Nennstrom etc.) und analysieren. Das klappt aber wiederum nur mit Siemens FU’s. SEW will das aber in Zukunft auch möglich machen, das stand zumindest in der „Drive World“ Nr. 1.
Auf diese Art und Weise kann man übrigens auch zu den neueren Siemens OP’s seine Projektdaten übertragen.

3. Das PG vor Ort. Ein wirklich unschlagbares Argument, gerade bei größeren oder sehr unübersichtlichen Anlagen. Mit dem Profibus kann ich vom jedem Slave aus auf meine CPU im Schaltschrank zugreifen und mein Programm verändern, die CPU steuern, die Variablen beobachten und natürlich auch die die zwei oben bereits erwähnten Dinge veranstalten. Das macht eine Inbetriebnahme deutlich zügiger und vor allem angenehmer für den Programmierer. Ich jedenfalls renne mir nicht gerne die Füße platt. Da lasse ich die Profibusteilnehmer ruhig ein par Euro mehr kosten, mit der Zeit die dadurch bei der Inbetriebnahme sparen reiße ich das bisschen Geld allemal wieder raus.

So und jetzt ist mal ein Interbusfan dran, bis bald, ich bin schon auf die Antworten gespannt.


----------



## casius (14 September 2003)

*Hätte ich fast vergessen,*

warum ich die Sache im Simatic Forum zur Diskussion stelle und nicht im Feldbusforum liegt daran das ich nur an Antworten von S7 Programmierern interessiert bin.  Wie die Sache mit den Bussystemen bei anderen SPS-Systemen aussieht weiß ich leider nicht so genau. Ich kann ja auch nicht alles wissen und ich vermute, dass mindestens die Hälfte der Vorteile des Profibusses nur mit S7 nutzbar sind. :wink:


----------



## Markus (14 September 2003)

1. klasse idee, was dasbei rauskommt würde mich sehr intressieren.

2. an der diskussion darf ich mich net beteiligen da ich interbus nicht kenne.

3. meines wissens können sew umrichter über den bus parametriert werden. auch bei anderen antrieben wie zb berger und lahr ist das möglich.

4. -->feldbusse
(bin überzeugt das die siemens-programmierer da auch reinschauen)


----------



## Flinn (14 September 2003)

*PKW-Schnittstelle*

Hi!

Ich darf mich an der Umfrage auch nicht beteiligen, da ich Interbus ebenfalls nicht kenne.
Was die Programmierung eines FUs über Profibus angeht, müssten meiner Meinung nach alle FUs über die PKW-Schnittstelle (Parameter, Kennung, Wert) programmiert werden können. Müsste man im Einzelfall mal in der Doku des jeweiligen Typen nachlesen.

Gruß Flinn


----------



## sps-concept (14 September 2003)

*Programmierung über PKW*

Hallo Flinn,

du verwechselst hier was. Gemeint ist nicht die Programmierung per SPS über PKW-Aufträge. Das geht ja wohl bei allen Umrichtern mit PKW-Kanal.  In diesem Fall geht es darum dass bei Siemens-Umrichtern die Parametriersoftware Drive Monitor per Profibus mit dem Umrichter kommunizieren kann. Nach der Erstinbetriebnahme kann man vom gleichen Platz ohne Umstecken alle Umrichter in der Anlage bearbeiten.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (14 September 2003)

*Interbus*

So und jetzt noch paar Worte zum Interbus. Folgende Vorteile fallen mir ein:

Bei Interbus kann die Betriebsart so gewählt werden, dass er synchron läuft. Das hat den Vorteil dass die Eingänge über den gesamten SPS-Zyklus den gleichen Zustand haben. Ich glaub beim Profibus war das anders. Ebenso werden die Ausgänge definiert geschrieben.

Der Interbusdiagnosebaustein gibt ein Qualitätsbit aus. Sollte die Übertragungsqualität langsam zurückgehen kann man nach der Ursache schon vor dem Busausfall suchen.

Anhand des Interbusprojektes hat man auch gleichzeitig die Kabelverlegung (Reihenfolge). Beim Profibus ist das nicht so nachzuvollziehen.

Man kann E/A&s von einem Teilnehmer zum anderen direkt mappen. Wird beispielsweise bei Anlagenumrüstungen genutzt wenn Roboter (z.B. KUKA KRC32) über Interbus mit der Schweisssteuerung kommunizieren sollen. Diese haben aber nur einen Slavebus (Kommunikation mit SPS) -> der Roboter kann kein Master sein. In diesem Fall übernimmt die SPS die Masterrolle und die Signale gehen direkt über den Interbus ohne die SPS zu belasten.

Bei der Inbetriebnahme kann man den Busaufbau einlesen. Man braucht keine GSD-Dateien.

Vielleicht fällt mir noch mehr ein.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## casius (14 September 2003)

Stimmt soweit ich das weiß hat man beim Interbus gleich die Kabelverlegung, aber wie gesagt nutzen tut es gar nichts, da ich die Teilnehmeradresse am Gerät nicht ablesen kann. Schließlich kann man nicht davon ausgehen das der Teilnehmer Nr.2 räumlich gleich neben Teilnehmer Nr. 3 sitzt. Meistens verschwindet die Interbusleitung in den Tiefen der Maschine ohne das man sie verfolgen kann, jedenfalls nicht ohne die Kabel nachzuzupfen.

Die Sache mit dem Qualitätsbit hingegen gefällt mir gut.
 8)


----------



## sps-concept (14 September 2003)

*Busstruktur*

Hallo Casius,

sollte es keinen aktuellen Ausdruck der Busstruktur geben, kann man ja aus der Anschaltbaugruppe das Projekt rücklesen (wenn es beim Flash schreiben ausgewählt wurde). Und wenn derjenige der das Busprojekt erstellt hat keine Schlampe war dann befinden sich auch Stationsnamen usw darin. Übrigens nummeriert der Interbus nicht automatisch durch, die Teilnehmeradressen können festgelegt werden. Und diese Teilnehmeradresse steht bei gründlich arbeitenden Firmen ;-) dann auf dem Teilnehmer. 







Was zum Lesen findest du auch unter www.sps-concept.de -> SPS -> Interbus

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Flinn (14 September 2003)

*Re: Programmierung über PKW*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Flinn,
> du verwechselst hier was. Gemeint ist nicht die Programmierung per SPS über PKW-Aufträge.....


Ja stimmt, hast Recht. Da habe ich wohl zu schnell gelesen...
Sonnige Grüße
Flinn


----------



## sps-concept (21 September 2003)

*Wars das schon?*

Hallooo, wars das schon? wissen so wenige über den Interbus Bescheid?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## casius (28 September 2003)

:shock: 
Da kann man auch Kommentare hinschreiben?
Also ich habe es bisher offensichtlich nur mit Schlampen zu tun gehabt. Ich musste bis jetzt so vier, fünf mal an eine Interbusanlage dran.
Vorher hieß es immer: "Da brauchst du nicht dran, der Bus läuft und braucht nicht erweitert werden."
Es war aber immer irgendetwas und dann musste ich doch dran. Da habe ich nie, nie, nie so etwas wie Kommentare, Adressen oder Beschriftung gefunden. Offenbar zieht der Interbus Schlampen magisch an.


----------



## sps-concept (28 September 2003)

*Schlampen*

Hallo casius,

wenn du dir das Bild oben genau anguckst dann siehste ja die Teilnehmernamen über den Modulen und darunter die Teilnehmernummer. Wenn der Flash beschrieben wird sollte ausgewählt werden dass Rücklesen möglich ist. Druckst du dir dann das aktuelle Busprojekt aus und steht zb im Display die Meldung Fehler Teilnehmer 1.3 dann weisste es ist das Modul XL11/3 (siehe Bild). Sonst noch Fragen? Was hältste vom Mappen? 

André Räppel


----------



## casius (3 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Männer von Flanke,

jetzt habe ich den Salat. Ich muss ein neues Projekt mit Interbus erstellen, habe aber immer noch kaum eine Ahnung. Es ist zwar absoluter Unsinn da Interbus einzusetzen (hab eine 315-2DP bekommen), aber der Kunde besteht darauf.
Ich habe  bisher kaum Zeit gehabt mich mit dem Projekt zu beschäftigen aber ein paar Sachen sind mir schon Aufgefallen.
Da wird eine Produktreihe von Phönix eingesetzt die ein bisschen an die ET200S erinnert. Hat aber eine feste Teilung, ist also nicht voll modular. Aber Trotzdem, sehr schön gelöst von Phönix. Die Federzugklemmen sind entsprechend ihrer Funktion Farblich gekennzeichnet, sehr komfortabel, da könnte sich Siemens mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Zurück zum Profibus. Langsam verzweifele ich an der Menschheit, ich habe es immer noch nicht schaffen können den Monteuren dauerhaft die einfachsten Grundlagen des Profibusses  zu vermitteln. Kaum hat man Ihnen erklärt, dass es doch bitteschön unterlassen werden sollte Klemmen (WDU2,5) für die Busleitung zu setzten, da machen die das schon wieder.
Deshalb plane ich die Profibus-Bauernregeln zu verfassen, vielleicht können sie die sich merken. Also wenn jemand sein Dichterisches Talent entfalten möchte nur zu.


----------



## casius (3 Oktober 2003)

*Neues vom Interbus*

:shock: 

So dann will ich mal Loslegen. Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe muss ich ein neues Projekt mit einer 315-2DP und Interbus realisieren.
Ich habe die neuste Anschaltbaugruppe bekommen eine IBS S7 300 DSC. Die Baugruppe macht keinen schlechten Eindruck, sie ist sogar mit einem kleinen Display ausgestattet auf dem man den Status des Interbusses ablesen kann, mit ein par Tasten darunter.
Als erstmal das Handbuch lesen, im Internet habe ich ein Handbuch für den „Quick Start“ mit dieser Baugruppe gefunden.

Was springt mir da auf Seite 19 an? Ich soll die Anschaltbaugruppe als „Standart Simatic Baugruppe FM353 für Stepper Motoren, S7 FM Pos“ im Hardwaremanager einbinden.
Wie bitte? Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift und die Kühe tanzen Samba. Eine noch schlechtere Lösung kann man eigentlich nicht finden. Auf so eine blöde Idee kann man eigentlich nur als Lipper kommen. Jeder drittklassige Hersteller von Frequenzumrichtern schafft es mittlerweile seinen Produkten eine CD mit einer entsprechenden GSD Datei beizulegen, nur in Blomberg ist man wohl zu dämlich dafür. Oder weiß jemand von es so etwas gibt? Gibt es auch eine Lösung in „schön“? Sehr professionell ist das ganz so bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

*Interbus*

Hallo, du verwechselst hier aber was. GSD-Dateien bedeutet Profibus. Hier wird aber ne Baugruppe ins Rack eingebunden. Da geht sowas nich. Lass dir doch einfach von Leuten helfen die erfahrung mit Interbus haben.

P.S. ich gehör auch nicht dazu

Bernd


----------



## sps-concept (3 Oktober 2003)

*Einbindund DSC*

Hallo casius,

ja das is richtig so. Wie schon oben geschrieben handelt es sich um keine Profibuskomponente, somit gibts keine GSD-Datei. Das Angebot steht... ich kann dir ne Konfiguration erstellen. Gib mir die Daten.. Bestellnummer SPS, Typ Anschaltbaugruppe DSC, DSC-T.... die Betriebsart die vom Bus gefahren werden soll und den Aufbau. Ich mach dann das SPS-Programm und das CMD-Projekt. Dann haste was funktionierendes und kannst das nächste mal abgucken.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## casius (4 Oktober 2003)

8) 
Es bleibt dabei, die Lösung von Phönix ist erbärmlich, da gibt es nichts dran zu deuteln.
Die Interbusanschaltungen für S7-300 gibt es ja schließlich nicht seit gestern, inzwischen sind Jahre vergangen. Ich finde es war genug Zeit sich mit Siemens zu einigen und etwas Vernünftiges hinzubasteln. Das sich Siemens und Phönix da nicht einigen können ist ziemlich kindisch und auf alle Fälle nicht im Sinne des Anwenders.


----------



## sps-concept (4 Oktober 2003)

*Problem?*

Du sag mal was haste für ein Problem damit? Wenn mans weiss is doch ok. Für ne Moby-I Anschaltung von Siemens musste auch den S5-Adapter einbinden. Was hältste von dem Angebot mit der Konfiguration?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## casius (5 Oktober 2003)

Mein Problem damit ist, dass es einfach falsch ist.

Wenn ich eine IBS S7 300 Karten einbaue, muss sie auch als IBS S7 300 Karte im Hardwaremanager aufzutauchen. Zurzeit habe ich mein PG nicht zur Hand, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass  ich das letzte Mal Mobi-I auch als Mobi-I eingebunden habe. (Das war noch mit V5.1 SP4)

Ideal wäre in meinen Augen folgende Lösung:
Ich starte den Hardwaremanager, binde die Interbusanschaltung als Interbusanschaltung ein und bei bedarf betätige ich die Schaltfläche „Konfiguration“ und dann wird CMD  gestartet. Der Datenabgleich zwischen den Programmen erfolgt automatisch und die Daten werden zentral in einem Projekt gespeichert. Ab das wird wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben.

Zu deinem Vorschlag mit der Konfiguration, da habe ich keinen bedarf, dass bekomme ich schon hin, trotzdem danke.


----------



## sps-concept (5 Oktober 2003)

*Interbus*

Ja das wird wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben denn wie dir nicht entgangen sein dürfte steht auf der DSC nicht Siemens drauf. Und dann wünsch ich mal viel Spass beim hinbekommen. Grad bei der 300er gibts schöne Fallen. Aber wenn du keine fremde Hilfe brauchst, kein Problem. Mir fallen da nur solche Sachen ein wie

* SPS und Bus laufen hoch, aber es kommt kein Austausch der E/As zustande
* das Prozessabbild wird spontan aktualisiert -> prima wenn man eine Flanke erwartet


MfG
André Räppel


----------



## casius (5 Oktober 2003)

Wie alles nicht so einfach wie von Phönix propagiert?
Wenn man den Herren so zuhört müsste doch der Bus schon laufen noch bevor man die Baugruppen ausgepackt hat.
Na egal, ich habe noch etwas Zeit bevor es mit dem Projekt wirklich ernst wird, bis dahin habe ich dann wohl hoffentlich die Sache etwas testen können.
PS: Man wird ja noch Träumen dürfen, vielleicht werden Träume ja wahr.
 :lol:


----------



## sps-concept (5 Oktober 2003)

*Interbus*

Wenn man die Sache kennt isses kein Problem. Und sich an der Einbindung in die Hardwarekonfiguration hochzuziehen ist Irrsinn. Man weiss eben dass es so ist und gut. Ich störe mich da nich dran, ich kenns seit 4 Jahren nich anders. Gelernt ist gelernt ;-) Man registriert das einmal und damit hats sich. Jeder der sich mit Interbus & S7 auskennt weiss das. Is wie bei den kleinen Eskimos wenn die lernen "iss nie gelben Schnee" 

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2003)

*Interbus*

Hallo, sagt mal gibts hier nur einen der sich mit Interbus auskennt? Na bin ja mal gespannt ob casius das ohne fremde Hilfe hinkriegt. Scheinbar weiss André wovon er spricht.

Bernd


----------



## casius (12 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Männer von Flake,

ich kann euch etwas neues von meinen Erlebnissen mit dem Interbus bereichten. Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher ob ich alles richtig erkannt habe, aber ich hoffe mal, dass der eine oder andere geneigte Leser mir etwas auf die Sprünge hilft. Es ist schließlich noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.

Zunächst einmal habe ich herausgefunden, dass der Interbus an die S7 Welt nur „drangefukelt“ ist. Das muss näher erläutert werden.

Nehmen wir mal an ich habe einen Sensor und schließe den am Interbus an. Der Sensor hat dann eine Adresse, genau wie bei S7, z.B. E10.1

Diese Adresse hat aber nichts mit den S7 Adressen zu tun. Die Interbusadressen sind erst einmal völlig Unabhängig von der S7 Welt. Die Interbusadressen werden mittels einer Funktion umgeladen und stehen erst danach als S7 Eingang zur Verfügung. 
Bei den Ausgängen ist es genau das Gleiche, aber Umgekehrt.

Dieses Funktionsprinzip hat zur Folge das Signale von Interbusanschaltungen immer asynchron sind. Es sind immer nur Blöcke von 16 Bit (1 Wort)  synchron. Es kann also nicht mit Sicherheit gesagt werden ob der Zustand des Eingangs 16.7 aus demselben Zyklus stammt wie der Zustand des Eingangs 17.0 Das ist sehr dumm wenn man Signal von mehr als 16Bit verarbeiten möchte oder bis zu 16Bit lange Signal ungünstig Adressiert hat. Normalerweise sollte das aber keine Probleme bereiten.

Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu umgehen, es gibt eine Betriebsart die sich asynchron mit Synchronisationsbit nennt. Da gibt es eine zusätzliche Funktion die dann das oben genante Problem behebt. Wie das genau Funktioniert habe ich aber noch nicht herausgefunden. Wer da auf wen wartet ist mir nicht ganz klar geworden. Wird da jetzt der Interbuszyklus an den S7 Zyklus angepasst oder wird der S7 Zyklus solange Unterbrochen bis der Interbus fertig ist? Vielleicht kann mir da mal jemand helfen?

Ansonsten ist es keine große Sache den Interbus, zumindest asynchron ohne Synchronisationsbit, zum laufen zu bringen. Die Sache mit der CMD Software ist recht komfortabel. Sie ähnelt am ehesten dem Hardwaremanager. Es muss die passende Anschaltbaugruppe ausgewählt werden. Danach kann man entweder die Buskonfiguration rückwärts einlesen (habe ich nicht gemacht), oder man projektiert die Konfiguration wie gewohnt. Dabei muss man den Typ der Module angeben und die Startadresse. Die Projektierung erfolgt in der Reihenfolge der Busleitung. 

Sehr gut gemacht ist dabei die Sache mit der Zuordnungsliste. In der CMD Oberfläche gibt es eine eigene Zuordnungsliste. Hat man erstmal den Modultyp ausgewählt, steht die Adresslänge fest. Wenn man dann die Staradresse eingibt steht der Adressbereich komplett fest. Eigentlich genau wie in der S7  auch, aber hier bracht man dann nur noch die Kommentare eingeben und fertig. 

Ein dickes Lob an Phönix, diese Lösung ist wirklich vorbildlich. Kann mir eigentlich jemand erklären warum ich bei Siemens genau das Gleiche veranstalten muss, dann aber trotzdem mir noch die Finger in der Symboltabelle Wundtippen muss? (Wenn ich mal keine ZL von der CAD habe.)

Dumm an Sache ist nur, dass ich die ZL von CMD nicht nutze, ist aber trotzdem eine sehr gute Idee.

Da ich mit dem Projekt nochlange nicht fertig bin, erlaube ich mir hier nur ein Zwischenurteil. Die Vorteile des Interbusses liegen offensichtlich überwiegend auf der Monteursseite, für den Programmierer hat die Sache eigentlich kaum Vorteile, die Nachteile überwiegen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## sps-concept (12 Oktober 2003)

*Synchronisierung*

Hallo casius,

ich nutze ausschliesslich die Betriebsart asynchron mit Synchronisationsimpuls hier kann man mit max. 4 Datensätzen 4 x 128 Byte abbilden. Wie das ganze aber richtig gemacht werden muss würde hier zu weit führen. Diese Betriebsart solltest du auch nutzen (habe ich ja schon geschrieben). Welche CMD-Version benutzt du überhaupt? Hättest du das Angebot angenommen würde alles schon laufen ;-)

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## casius (12 Oktober 2003)

Ich nutze Version 4.5. Welche Neuerungen bietet eigentlich die Version 4.6?

Die Sache mit dem Synchronisationsbit bekomme ich irgendwann auch noch hin, bei meinem derzeitigen Projekt spielt es aber keine Rolle, da reich auch asynchron.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2003)

*Interbus*

Hallo, mich würde mal interesseren ob der Interbus jetzt läuft.

MfG
Bernd


----------



## casius (30 November 2003)

8) 
Na klar läuft der Bus jetzt,

aber Beigeisterung will sich bei mir einfach nicht einstellen, ich finde den Interbus einfach zum kotzen.
Wieso nimmt jemand den Dreck eigentlich freiwillig?
Ich vermisse es jeden Tag, dass ich nicht über den Bus mit meiner SPS kommunizieren kann.
Wenn ich einen Ausgang übersteuern möchte muss ich jedes Mal erst die CMD Software starten, über die Variablen Tabelle geht das nicht mehr, da der Triggerpunkt nicht stimmt.
Der Interbus ist und beleibt einfach nur an die S7 Welt dran geschissen und so funktioniert er dann auch.


----------



## sps-concept (30 November 2003)

*Interbus*

Hallo casius,

trag mal nich so dick auf. Bei VW gibts ganze Hallen wo alle Anlagen mit Interbus laufen. Mit dem Triggerpunkt das ist dein Problem weil du nich die Synchronbetriebsart nimmst. Aber pfeifst ja auf fremde Hilfe

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2003)

*Interbus*

Hallo casius, ich glaub du hast nur nich den richtigen Plan. Eh du hier alles in den Dreck ziehst würd ich mich mal informieren. Wenns etwas so lange gibt wie den Interbus kanns wohl nich so schlecht sein. Oder?

Bernd


----------



## casius (7 Dezember 2003)

*Ein Bussystem ist nun mal kein Wein*

denn der wird mit der Zeit besser, beim Interbus bezweifle ich das allerdings, als der Interbus raus kam war er seiner Zeit weit voraus und sicherlich eine Topinnovation, genau wie der C64 zu seiner Zeit. Aber wenn ich die Sache recht beobachtet habe wird der C64 auch nicht mehr allzu oft eingesetzt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2003)

*Interbus*

Moin! Ich find das schon traurig. 240 registrierte User und einige Gäste... Und nur einer davon kann Interbus? Und noch einer denkt alles zu wissen und haut auf den Schlamm. Gibts hier wirklich keinen anderen der Ahnung hat? Auf einen alleine hört der oberschlaue nich

Paule


----------



## casius (14 Dezember 2003)

Hallo Männer von Flake,

hier wieder ein paar neue Erkenntnisse über den Interbus. Ich habe es letzte Woche geschafft den Bus in der Betriebsart mit Synchronisationsimpuls umzuschalten, war gar nicht so schwierig. Dank der Beispiele in der „Getting Startet“ Anleitung zur Anschaltbaugruppe war die Sache in einer halben Stunde umgeschrieben und erledigt.
Allerdings habe ich etwas an Zykluszeit verloren, die CPU läuft jetzt 2ms langsamer.
Ausgänge kann ich aber immer noch nicht überschreiben, der Triggerpunkt passt einfach nicht. Das liegt einfach daran das die Variablentabelle nur zwei mögliche Triggerpunkte hat. Entweder vor Zyklusbeginn, dann wird der Ausgang wieder vom Programm überschrieben, oder nach dem Zyklusende, dass klappt aber nicht weil die Ausgänge nicht vom System übertragen werden sondern durch einen Teil des Anwenderprogramms. Die Ausgänge werden also geschrieben bevor das Triggerereignis greifen kann, deshalb kann diese sehr praktische Funktion mit dem Interbus niemals funktionieren, egal ob asynchron oder mit Synchronimpuls.

So und nächste Woche teile ich euch dann meine Erkenntnisse zur Analogwertübertragung über den Interbus mit.


PS: Nehmt Euch die ganzen Kommentare die ich zum Interbus schreibe nicht so ernst, ich übertreibe gelegentlich etwas und es ist völlig unnötig wenn Ihr Euch deshalb Magengeschwüre wachsen last.


----------



## casius (1 Februar 2004)

*Abschluss*

So Leute ich bin euch noch eine Antwort schuldig.
Die Sache mit den Analogeingängen, war relativ einfach. Ungewöhnlich ist bei den Analogeingängen, dass sie auch über digitale Ausgänge verfügen. Über diese wird dann eingestellt wie der analoge Eingang parametriert werden soll, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber funktioniert auch. Schön an den analogen Eingängen war, dass die Werte sofort skaliert waren und somit sofort eingelesen werden konnten.

Und nun erlaube ich mir ein abschließendes Urteil.
Die Hardware (Inline-Programm) von Phönix ist erste sahne, die Klemmen sind farbig gekennzeichnet, robust und deutlich durchdachter als ein vergleichbares Produktprogramm von Siemens. Der Preis stimmt auch, wieder besser als Siemens.
Der Interbus an sich, ist auch keine wilde Sache, hat aber enorme Nachteile gegenüber dem Profibus. Man kann damit einfach nur seine Peripherie anbinden und das war’s.
Das scheinen hier auch fast alle andere so zu sehen, dass Abstimmungsergebnis ist eindeutig, nicht ein einziger hat für Interbus gestimmt.

In Zukunft werde ich das Inline-Programm häufiger einsetzten, allerdings mit Profibuskoppler, eine erste Anlage mit dieser Konfiguration habe ich gerade in der Planung.


----------



## Rengel (23 Februar 2005)

Hat eigentlich schon mal einer erwähnt das man den Interbus auch über Datenlichtschranken über eine Entfernung von bis zu 200m übertragen kann? Ist doch super 

Also ich finde jedes System hat seine Berechtigung und gerade in Anlagen mit vielen EA Punkten finde ich ihn eigentlich sehr gut da z.B. bedeutend günstiger als  z.B. eine ET200 o.Ä.


----------



## dzsy7ri (18 Januar 2016)

Ich muss die Leiche mal eben ausgaben 

Weil es auf Seite 1 erwähnt wurde - das Qualitätsbit - kann dieses im Diag-Statusregister während des laufenden Betriebes zurück gesetzt werden? Baugruppe ist eine DSC 300-I/T an einer 319er CPU. Statistiken zurücksetzen, Modulfehler quittiern etc. im CMD bringt nichts. Laut Displayauswertung und CMD Busdiagnose liegt nichts mehr an.

Oder sollte die Quittierung nur durch einen Neuanlauf zu beheben sein?


----------



## Tommi (18 Januar 2016)

> Ich muss die Leiche mal eben ausgaben :wink:



nicht schlecht, 10 Jahre...

Das waren noch Zeiten, InterBus gegen Profibus 

Deine Frage würde ich hier ins Phoenix-Forum stellen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

